# aster climax live steam kit



## thebigtrain

Hi folks. I just acquired an Aster Climax kit. I'm very excited about getting this up and running but I think for a beginner steamer I am going to leave it unbuilt for the time being (working on getting a Frank S to start with). Yes, I am a bit ahead of myself but an opportunity presented itself so I nibbled 

The kit quite frankly looks very daunting and I would like to familiarize myself with the principles and operation of a steamer that is either pre-built or, in some sense, simpler to get steaming. The kit is quite incredible, and I think I'll wait a bit until I have 'graduated' to the level of compentence that this kit will require.

This particular one came partially assembled from Aster, so alot of the major work has been done. What I am concerned about is the length of time the assembled parts have been in the box and what if anything I should do at this point? Safe to leave it as-is until I am ready to begin construction?

Something for those with more Aster knowledge - how can I tell, if at all, what number of the 600 produced this kit is? The tag on the side of the box may hold some clue but I cannot decipher it.

Everything seems to be in great condition, as far as I can tell the previous owner did nothing with the kit, not even remove the wrapping from anything. I have poked around in the boxes of course 

Thanks,
thebigtrain


----------

